# 2006 Canadian X-Trail Radiator Fan



## Mazeroth (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

When I was getting to work this morning, my x-trail started overheating badly (smoke coming from under the hood due to boiling coolant)

When I checked, none of the rad fans were working and the passenger side fan was seized (could not turn it by hand) and one of the 40A fuse was blown.

I changed the blown fuse and the driver side fan is now working fine and the temp is now constant below half.

My assumption is that the passenger side fan seized, caused the fuse to blow, which in turn stopped the remaining fan.

Now, 
Can I safely drive with only 1 fan?

Are the 2 fans supposed to be running together all the time or is there a sensor that makes the 2nd fan kick in?

Other than the dealer, where can I find a rad fan? ( it's 263$ at the dealer)
Does the fan of any other nissan models fits?

Thanks in advance


----------

